# N scaleturntable



## 2manyscales2count (Jul 22, 2015)

I am in the process of designing a new layout and the most important part to me is the turntable but the problem is I really wanted the kato one and I think it would look great but the bachmann dda40x and their FEF-3 is just way to big. I want a turntable that Would be dcc compatible but not have to be a pain to install.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

2manyscales2count said:


> I am in the process of designing a new layout and the most important part to me is the turntable but the problem is I really wanted the kato one and I think it would look great but the bachmann dda40x and their FEF-3 is just way to big. I want a turntable that Would be dcc compatible but not have to be a pain to install.


The best choice is the Walthers 130' turntable with DCC. It's expensive but well worth the money and easy to install and use. I'm using it on the "new" JJJ&E.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the DC powered version of the Walthers's and love it.It's the only one that can handle my steamers.

I checked the Kato one just for fun...it's too small but yet expensive too and the add-ons aren't cheap either.


----------

